# HELP!!! Save the Ta-Ta's, Army of Women



## shadowaddict (Oct 3, 2008)

The following is a link to the "Love/Avon Army of Women" research. They have teamed up to recruit women of all ages, races, whatever to research breast cancer. They want healthy women as well as women who have had breast cancer, all of us. If they collect data and such from all types of women hopefully then we can start really having prevention and cures. They hope to recruit one million women for this project. You don’t have to do any you don’t wish to do. You are able to pick and choose anything that you are interested in. Please go to the site and read the FAQ and all about it. Please consider joining as this affects not only us but our daughters and other loved ones. And while you're on the site please click on the to invite friends and send it out to other women you know. We can all make a difference in this battle that some of you may be facing now. Thank You.

How You Can Help - Army of Women


----------

